# Glossary: City_Names_Slavic



## papillon

Hello everyone.
As a result of our discussion in this thread, I've decided to try to create this all-slavic glossary of city names. If this works out, we can use this model for other types of slavic glossaries. I'm new at this, so bear with me as I may be a bit slow at first. 
Basically, I am attaching an Excel file, with city names and languages. Open the file and fill in the appropriate information. The detailed instructions can be found here.

I have arranged the languages according to the group, so that similarities/differences can be easily discerned. I would suggest to use Cyrillic font for the "cyrillic languages". You can add more cities, and, if the need arises, we can even add more slavic languages. I've added Russian, the rest is up to y'all.


----------



## papillon

Just a note:
it looks like if you've made changes, you need to save the file, and then attach it to your post.


----------



## werrr

West Slavic names added.


----------



## venenum

Croatian added

View attachment 3344

Poison


----------



## Maja

Added Serbian


----------



## papillon

venenum said:


> Croatian added
> Poison


Poison, can you explain the difference for the names with alternative spellings? Are both used?


Maja said:


> Added Serbian


So different spelling for Athens in Serbian and Croatian?


----------



## venenum

The spelling is same as in the original language, but the pronunciation is slightly different than in the original language, example: spelled Zürich, pronounced [Cirih]

Some cities and countries actually have different names in Croatian and Serbian.


----------



## papillon

I see!  Thanks


----------



## werrr

venenum said:


> The spelling is same as in the original language, but the pronunciation is slightly different than in the original language...


The phrase "in the original language" is'nt well-choosen in the case of Dresden and Lepzig  (since original names are _Drježdźany/Drežďany_ and _Lipsk_ respectively). Let's say that "in German" is fitting.


----------



## Anatoli

The list is quite small, what if someone adds new names, does everyone have to add their languages then?


----------



## papillon

Anatoli said:


> The list is quite small, what if someone adds new names, does everyone have to add their languages then?


Yes, it's an iterative process. I put the English names on both sides of the table, but perhaps that would complicate the addition of new cities. So if someone starts adding new entries, we'll delete the English column on the right.


----------



## Jana337

I am not too familar with the glossaries project, but I think that you simply add lines with new entries (alphabetically) and say it in your post so that others know that they should update their work.

Jana


----------



## tantan

Added Bulgarian and a few new suggestions if you choose to accept them.


----------



## papillon

Tantan, I included your entries into the table and I added the Russian translations.
I guess now people will go back and update their language columns.


----------



## venenum

Updated the Croatian column

View attachment City_Names_Slavic(5).xls

PS
OK, "original spelling" wasn't the luckiest choice of words, but in fact, Croatian language does try to preserve the original spelling for the names of foreign cities, with an exception of those which were addapted to Croatian language centuries ago. The mentioned names are bad examples for this.


----------



## werrr

New cities added.
West Slavic names completed.


----------



## papillon

Thanks for adding Istanbul, I've been meaning to do that!
I updated the Russian column and added a couple more cities.
I'm not sure if Aachen in Russian is spelt with one or two a, I think it's one but I've seen it spelt both ways.


----------



## kosicanka

Hi all,
I updated Slovak and added new cities. 
Papillon, I also meant to add Antwerpen, Cologne and Naples


----------



## werrr

Czech and Polish updated.


----------



## cyanista

I've added Belarusian names and a few more cities. Naturally no one thought of Minsk!


----------



## Jana337

I completed the Czech column added some new ones. 

Jana


----------



## beclija

There is also an article on Wikipedia with a similar topic, though not exclusively for Slavic languages: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_European_cities_with_alternate_names


----------



## Insider

Perhaps, I could and, hopefully, I would fill out the column of Slavic City Names in Ukrainian if somebody wouldn't mind.


----------



## Jana337

You do not need to ask for permission. Go ahead. 

Jana


----------



## papillon

Insider said:


> Perhaps, I could and, hopefully, I would fill out the column of Slavic City Names in Ukrainian if somebody wouldn't mind.


Yes, that would be great! I was going to start with the Ukrainian names, but you are obviously a better candidate! Feel free to add a couple of nice Ukrainian (or whatever) cities of your choice (L'viv!!).


----------

